
Show HN: Sortedchef track nutrients and calories - loblollyboy
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;sortedchef.com&#x2F; - too much pie and gravy? I made an app that allows you to make meals and drag-and-drop them into meal plans. Nutrient daily % calculated relative to your specified desires.
======
brudgers
Link: [http://sortedchef.com/](http://sortedchef.com/)

------
dang
Stories without URLs are penalized, so you'd be better off reposting this
using the link, then adding your text as a first comment in the thread. Good
luck!

~~~
loblollyboy
Oh - thanks for the heads up I'll try again tomorrow

------
tiago_simoes
Aqui

